# Update on Lucky the dalmation



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Just to update you all and thank you for your earlier support.
Lucky has now been in excile in France for nearly 4 months.
he has been fine in kennels for 2-3 week slots emenging slimmer,rather thirsty and full of beans. very happy to see us and drags us back in when its time for us to come home.
We have had several lovely inexpensive trips and done things we would not under other circumstances have done.
We can recommend the North coast of France. A super France passion site at Cap Breton, Lots of cosatl Aires with excellent dog walks, Coast of Belgium etc etc.
We had a month trip to Carnac where family from Sweden and daughter from home joined us with the kids and Roxy (Lucky's 'wife' owned by daughter.
Home now for birth of 8th grandchild then in Sept return to continent where Lucky will stay with motorhome til his readmission to UK Dec 7th.
We are going to do a tour of France,Northern Spain,Portugal,Southern Spain,France germany and Holland.
Anyone know a good site accesible to Malaga airport to stay for perhaps 4 weeks?
Love and thanks to all Margaret


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So glad everything is working out. What an adventure you are having!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So pleased Lucky is doing well.

I missed your original post as we were in Europe at the time.

At least you are able to go back to France to check on Lucky plus your extended trip in Sept.

Hope all goes well in December for your return to UK with Lucky.


----------

